# Not enough storage is available to process this command?



## ganesh2552 (Feb 18, 2012)

any one can solve this error pls reply to me and give ur suggestions.


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Could you tell us what language you are using? 
What development program (IDE) you are writing your code in? 
And please post the full error message or an image of the error if possible. 

Are other programs able to run correctly? 
Is the problem limited to just this one program?


----------

